# [solved]probleme beim brennen von cds/dvds!

## siddy

hallo!

ich hab neuerdings schwere probleme beim brennen von cds/dvds. die geschichte sieht folgendermaßen aus.

da k3b bei mir nie funktioniert hat, hab ich unter gentoo immer xcdroast verwendet. damit hab ich alles brennen können(cd,dvd 4,7 GB und dvd 8,5GB). vor kurzem ging dann garnichts mehr. habs dann mal mit anderen scheiben versucht, hat aber nichts geholfen. also dachte ich der brenner (LG GSA-H30N, sata) ist die ursache. also neuer brenner rein (samsung SH-S202J, ide).hat auch nichts geholfen. 

dann hab ich mir mal zu testzwecken, nero linux installiert. hat auch nichts gebracht.

ich hab so ziemlich alles an einstellungen und brennergeschwindigkeiten ausprobiert hat aber nichts geholfen.

die fehlermeldungen sind immer die gleichen:

nero linux: 

probleme beim verfolgen der spur; brennvorgang nicht erfolgreich,

oder nero brennt fertig aber, beim mounten von der cd/dvd kommt entweder: "kein medium gefunden" 

oder "dateisystemtyp konnte nicht festgestellt werden".

k3b: schreibfehler, brennvorgang nicht erfolgreich. wenn er fertigbrennt hab ich die gleichen meldungen wie bei nero.

wenn ich versuche auf der kommandozeile zu brennen:

growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=4 -Z /dev/sr1 -joliet-long -R -V test /xxx

hab ich die gleichen probleme wie bei k3b und nero.

wär nett wenn mir da jemand einen tipp geben könnte wo ich zum suchen anfangen soll.

siddyLast edited by siddy on Thu Apr 17, 2008 1:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

Hast Du es auch mal versucht als root zu brennen?

----------

## Tinitus

 *siddy wrote:*   

> hallo!
> 
> i
> 
> die fehlermeldungen sind immer die gleichen:
> ...

 

Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem. Habe es nun schon mit einem Firmwareupdate versucht.

Denke aber liegt am Rohling. Habe mir nun mal TDK Rohlinge bestellt...mal sehen, ob es damit geht.

Hatte noch ein paar Uralt DVD-DL Rohlinge hier....mit denen ging es.

G. R.

----------

## siddy

hallo!

@Evildad: Hast Du es auch mal versucht als root zu brennen?

ja hab ich, hat nichts gebracht!

@Tinitus: Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem. Habe es nun schon mit einem Firmwareupdate versucht.

Denke aber liegt am Rohling. Habe mir nun mal TDK Rohlinge bestellt...mal sehen, ob es damit geht. 

ich hab auch schon andere rohlinge probiert. hatte aber das gleiche problem.

was mich verwundert ist das sich cds die ich früher massig gebrannt hab, jetzt nicht mehr brennen lassen.

danke für die antworten!!

siddy

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo noch mal,

habe jetzt mal andere Rohlinge (Intenso DVD+R DL 8x) probiert....und geht.

G. R.

----------

## siddy

hallo!!

danke für den tipp mit den rohlingen. werd mir mal ein paar von denen besorgen

und dann gleich ausprobieren obs geht.

mfg siddy

edit 1: nach einem kernelupdate auf 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 brennt die kiste wieder wie vorher.!!!

keine ahnung worans gelegen hat, aber alles wieder im lot!!

----------

